# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Platinum Hydro Builder (ON)

## Lao

> What gets done in the weight room doesn't build lean mass. It's the completeness of your routine that counts. Start recovering and rebuilding strength, power and size with ON's advanced all-in-one muscle builder. Platinum Hydrobuilder is built on a foundation of staged-delivery proteins - from fast Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Isolates & Hydrolyzed Egg Albumen to slower Micellar Casein. It's enhanced with CreaPep nutrient delivery peptides, BetaPower Natural Betaine and Micronized CreaPure Creatine. There's over 13.5 grams of Essential Amino Acids, but only 180 calories per serving. For the ultimate comprehensive muscle constructor, build with the best: Platinum Hydrobuilder by ON. 
> 
> Muscle Constructor Formula
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Amino Acid Profile (mg/serving)
> 
> 
> ...


Νέο προϊόν από την Optimum. Πείτε την γνώμη σας.  :01. Wink:

----------


## iLoVeSqUaT

1 scoop των 50γρ και 50mg χοληστερίνη και έχει και καζεΐνη?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Adinamos

Δηλαδη οτι τι? :01. Unsure:  :02. Chinese:

----------


## iLoVeSqUaT

Άλλη μία 60 άρα πρωτεΐνη με 30 γρ protein blend! Το «builder» είναι πιο πιασάρικο  δεν λέω. Είναι και hydro αλλά έχει και καζεΐνη. :03. Clap:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Devil

νταξ.... εχει και τις διαφορες @@ μεσα για να αναιβασει την τιμη της....

5γρ creatine + 2,5γρ betaine + 2γρ aminos

 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Lao

> νταξ.... εχει και τις διαφορες @@ μεσα για να αναιβασει την τιμη της....
> 
> 5γρ creatine + 2,5γρ betaine + 2γρ aminos


Micronized όμως  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

ολα τα αμινο 2γρ ολο κ ολο....οτι να ναι..

----------


## Devil

> Micronized όμως


κατσ καλα.... τι τους περασες για γιουφτους.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Lao

Ρε παιδιά, νομίζω ότι κάπου μπερδευτήκαμε.

Αν εννοείτε ότι στο κάθε scoop υπάρχουν 2 γρ. αμινοξέα, αυτό είναι κάτι που προφανώς και δεν ισχύει. Αν προσέξετε, αναφέρουν πόσα mg βγαίνουν στο κάθε serving (4η εικόνα) και από κει και πέρα υπάρχει επιπρόσθετα άλλο ένα σύμπλεγμα που βγαίνει στα 2 γρ.

Κάνω λάθος;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

> Ρε παιδιά, νομίζω ότι κάπου μπερδευτήκαμε.
> 
> Αν εννοείτε ότι στο κάθε scoop υπάρχουν 2 γρ. αμινοξέα, αυτό είναι κάτι που προφανώς και δεν ισχύει. Αν προσέξετε, αναφέρουν πόσα mg βγαίνουν στο κάθε serving (4η εικόνα) και από κει και πέρα υπάρχει επιπρόσθετα άλλο ένα σύμπλεγμα που βγαίνει στα 2 γρ.
> 
> Κάνω λάθος;


ναι κ γω για τα εξτρα λεω φιλε τζαμπα τα βαλανε σε τοσο μικρη ποσοτητα δε κανουν τπτ  :01. Wink:  κ ας ειναι κ micronised παλι ειναι υπερβολικα μικρη ποσοτητα.....

----------


## Lao

> ναι κ γω για τα εξτρα λεω φιλε τζαμπα τα βαλανε σε τοσο μικρη ποσοτητα δε κανουν τπτ  κ ας ειναι κ micronised παλι ειναι υπερβολικα μικρη ποσοτητα.....


Ααααααα ΟΚ then  :01. Wink: 

Και πάλι, είναι micronized  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Ααααααα ΟΚ then 
> 
> Και πάλι, είναι micronized


ναι αλλα σκεψου οτι μονο για τα bcaa θες καμια 5γρ τσιγκουνηδες  :01. Razz:  αλλα νταξει εκτος αυτου φαινεται καλη(βαλανε κ carnitine tartrate α ρε gaspari εκανες την αρχη...)

----------


## sobral

> ναι αλλα σκεψου οτι μονο για τα bcaa θες καμια 5γρ τσιγκουνηδες  αλλα νταξει εκτος αυτου φαινεται καλη(βαλανε κ carnitine tartrate α ρε gaspari εκανες την αρχη...)


μα έχει πάνω από 5 ήδη. για μέτρα τα στην τελευταία φώτο να δεις..7057 βγαίνουν. βάλε και τα πρόσθετα (που είναι σε μπλέντ οπότε δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς πόσα είναι) πάλι πολλά είναι. Πάντως αν δεν είχε την καζείνη μια χαρά θα ήταν αρκει να μην κάνει ένα σωρό λεφτά. καλύτερα πάντως να τα φτιάχνεις μόνος επιμένω.  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> μα έχει πάνω από 5 ήδη. για μέτρα τα στην τελευταία φώτο να δεις..7057 βγαίνουν. βάλε και τα πρόσθετα (που είναι σε μπλέντ οπότε δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς πόσα είναι) πάλι πολλά είναι. Πάντως αν δεν είχε την καζείνη μια χαρά θα ήταν αρκει να μην κάνει ένα σωρό λεφτά. καλύτερα πάντως να τα φτιάχνεις μόνος επιμένω.


σωστος σ αυτο που λες,απλα κιτρουλινη,αργιρινη,ταυρινη,καρνιτινη ολα αυτα θα τα χει πολυ λιγο...αλλα δεν επιμενω διοτι απο την gold standard ειχα μεινει απολυτα ικανοποιημενος....οποτε κατι παραπανω θα ξερει η οπτιμουμ που το χει ριξει στα micronised  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## john john

την εχει δοκιμασει κανενας δουλευει???

----------


## jackaction

απο τη στιγμη που μια κρετινη ειναι αρκετα φτηνη γιατι να ψαξεις πρωτεινη που να την εχει ιδι μεσα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## john john

νταξ..επειδη στα προσφερει ολα μαζι ..

----------


## jackaction

αποτι ακουω απο ατομα που οι γνωσεις τους τους φτανουν να κανουν μηξεις και πειραματα το να αγορασεις 1-1 τα υλικα ειναι παντα φτηνοτερο.
να παρεις απλη γουει και μια κρεατινη δεν θελει νομπελ χημειας.αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου οποτε δεν νομιζω να την δοκιμασω

----------


## mantalos

john john
την εχει δοκιμασει κανενας δουλευει??




nai john jonh thn exw egw edw k duo mhnes. :03. Thumb up:  .. einai para polu kalh k kanei k kalh douleia :05. Hantel: .. egw pantos me arista to 10 dinw 10 me tono
oso afora thn timh edw sto mexico pou menw egw thn pernw 980 pesos twra sthn ellada den gnwrizw poso kanei...


****γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.MODS TEAM****

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> john john
> την εχει δοκιμασει κανενας δουλευει??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nai john jonh thn exw egw edw k duo mhnes. .. *einai para polu kalh k kanei k kalh douleia*.. egw pantos me arista to 10 dinw 10 me tono
> oso afora thn timh edw sto mexico pou menw egw thn pernw 980 pesos twra sthn ellada den gnwrizw poso kanei...


φίλος πως το κατάλαβες ότι κάνει δουλειά?

----------


## karpoutzidis

1 ποστ έχει και αυτό εδώ.χμμμμμμμ......

----------


## john john

ύποπτο?

----------


## karpoutzidis

> ύποπτο?


εσυ οταν πρώτο μπήκες στο forum το πρώτο ποστ που έκανες ηταν να πεις πόσο κάλο ειναι ενα προϊών?και οχι κάλος σας βρήκα?ασε που ακόμη δεν εχει απάντηση στην ερωτηση του kaloutsikou  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## john john

ελληνας-που μενει μεξικο...αν ισχυει μαγκας..αν οχι ενας χαβαλες ακομα..

----------


## oxandroloni

Την έχω δοκιμάσει. Έχει πολύ ωραία γεύση σοκολάτα σοκολάτα δηλαδή. Γίνεται σαν κρέμα όταν τη χτυπάς σαν τη Νutrabolics. Με έπιασε πάρα πολύ καλά είδα διαφορά σε 1 μήνα χρήσης. 
Έπερνα βέβαια έξτρα bcaa ανάμεσα στα γεύματα και επίσης είχα να πάρω κρεατίνη 2 χρόνια. Την έπερνα μόνο μετά τη προπόνηση το πρωί whey και το βράδυ casein.
Το ίδιο πρόγραμμα ακολουθούσα και πριν, οπότε είδα σημαντική διαφορά. Το κυρίως αποτέλεσμα θα φανεί τώρα που θα την κόψω για τις γιορτές και θα φύγουν τα υγρά για να δούμε τι θα μείνει χαχα

----------


## Adinamos

> Την έχω δοκιμάσει. Έχει πολύ ωραία γεύση σοκολάτα σοκολάτα δηλαδή. Γίνεται σαν κρέμα όταν τη χτυπάς σαν τη Νutrabolics. Με έπιασε πάρα πολύ καλά είδα διαφορά σε 1 μήνα χρήσης. 
> Έπερνα βέβαια έξτρα bcaa ανάμεσα στα γεύματα και επίσης είχα να πάρω κρεατίνη 2 χρόνια. Την έπερνα μόνο μετά τη προπόνηση το πρωί whey και το βράδυ casein.
> Το ίδιο πρόγραμμα ακολουθούσα και πριν, οπότε είδα σημαντική διαφορά. Το κυρίως αποτέλεσμα θα φανεί τώρα που θα την κόψω για τις γιορτές και θα φύγουν τα υγρά για να δούμε τι θα μείνει χαχα


Τι διαφορα ειδες αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## superset

και εγω θα συμφωνησω για την γευση της (choco) , ειναι τρομερη. την δοκιμασα σε φακελακι. Καποια στιγμη θα την δουλεψω γιατι απο την ΟΝ ημουν παντοτε ευχαριστημενος

----------


## Mcstefan7

> Τι διαφορα ειδες αν επιτρεπεται?


Διαφορά απο τη πρωτείνη δν παίζει να είδε.Η μόνη διαφορά είναι οτι έχει κρεατίνη κ τα έξτρα σε δύναμη κ φουσκώματα προέρχονται απο εκει!

----------


## GeoDask

Την δούλεψα ένα φεγγάρι. Η σοκολάτα είναι οκ, απο απότελεσμα μην περιμένετε να δείτε κάτι. Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα.

----------


## Mcstefan7

Ρε παιδία τι ακριβώς θέλετε να δείτε?Δλδ αν κάθε βράδυ πρν τν ύπνο τρως μια κονσέρβα τόνο θα θες να δεις κατι? Αν δν κάνεις διατροφή σωστή δν θα δεις κάτι

----------


## nikosmo

Καλησπέρα!

Επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος με συμπληρώματα... Με την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνεις "κοιλίτσα"? Η βοηθάει μόνο στην αύξηση της μυικής μάζας?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Noobas

για πείτε ρε παιδιά κάνει δουλειά αυτό ή τσάμπα λεφτά??έχει 20ευρώ παραπάνω από την απλή αλλά άμα αξίζει να το δοκιμάσουμε

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πάρε την απλή, τζάμπα λεφτά θα δώσεις για υδρολυμένη. Διάβασε τις έρευνες παρακάτω.  :03. Thumb up: 


Γαστρικη κενωση , γαστρικη εκριση και ορμονικη ''απαντηση'' μετα τη χορηγηση πρωτεϊνων γαλακτος ή υδρολυμενων

Συγκεντρωση αμινοξεων στο πλασμα μετα την καταναλωση διαφορετικων πρωτεινων.

----------


## Hercules

> για πείτε ρε παιδιά κάνει δουλειά αυτό ή τσάμπα λεφτά??έχει 20ευρώ παραπάνω από την απλή αλλά άμα αξίζει να το δοκιμάσουμε


φιλε μια χαρα ειναι η πρωτεινη αυτη,δηλαδη φορμουλα πρωτεινης αφου εχει μεσα κρεατινη,αμινοξεα,γλουταμινη κτλ..θα δεις διαφορα και σε δυναμη και σε βαρος αρκει να κανεις σοβαρη προπονηση και διατροφη.μην ακους αυτα που λενε οτι και καλα δεν κανει τιποτα,μ αυτη τη λογικη κανενα συμπληρωμα δεν βοηθαει.η τιμη ειναι τσουχτερη παντως,αν μπορεις φερτην απεξω...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τη διαφορά στη δύναμη και το βάρος θα τη δει από τη κρεατίνη που έχει μέσα, όχι από τον υδρολυμένο ορρό. Τα αμινοξέα είναι 2γρ ανα σκουπ.  :02. Clown2: 

Ας πάρει την απλή ή μια isolate εφόσον θέλει ελάχιστους υδατάνθρακες και εξτρά κρεατίνη, θα εξοικονομήσει χρήματα.

----------


## Hercules

> Τη διαφορά στη δύναμη και το βάρος θα τη δει από τη κρεατίνη που έχει μέσα, όχι από τον υδρολυμένο ορρό. Τα αμινοξέα είναι 2γρ ανα σκουπ. 
> 
> Ας πάρει την απλή ή μια isolate εφόσον θέλει ελάχιστους υδατάνθρακες και εξτρά κρεατίνη, θα εξοικονομήσει χρήματα.


ενα και το αυτο θα του ερθει απο ελλαντα,ετσι και παρει την απλη ON για παραδειγμα(35 ευρω),παρει την κρεατινη της ΟΝ(15 ευρω) θα του βγει στα ιδια λεφτα πανω κατω,οποτε καλυτερα να τα χει ολα σε ενα,μονορουφι μετα την προπονηση και να μην μπερδευεται με πολλα και διαφορα...κατεμε προκειτε περι ικανοποιητικου προιoντος  αλλα καλυτερο στο ιδιο στυλ ειναι της maximuscle- promax extreme

----------


## Noobas

αυτή εχει και υθατάνθρακες? η απλή δν έχει ?δηλαδή η μονη διαφορά είναι η κρεατίνη? γιατί κρεατίνη έχω ήδη....

----------


## kendal

παιδιά την έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις? μέχρι τώρα αγόραζα μια βρώμικη πρωτεΐνη και την συνδύαζα με κρεατίνη,αλλα μου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον αυτό για δοκιμη

----------


## billy89

Πανάκριβη γι' αυτά που προσφέρει και επιπλέον, όπως ξαναείπαμε σε ένα άλλο θέμα, πληρώνεις υδρολυμένη χωρίς να ξέρεις το ποσοστό υδρόλυσης. Αν σου περισσεύουν τα λεφτά το ξανασυζητάμε :03. Thumb up: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως πρέπει να υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

…Αυτές τις μέρες παίζει μια καλή προσφορά στο e-shop.
Για το φανατικό κοινό της ON!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το προϊόν αυτό το έφερνε η ΟΝ στην Ευρώπη από Αμερική και το σταμάτησε. Ρωτήσαμε αν θα το ξαναβγάλουν για Ευρώπη όμως δεν το έχουν αποφασίσει ακόμα. Εάν και όποτε γίνει αυτό, θα ενημερώσουμε άμεσα και φυσικά θα το δείτε στον *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ*!





*
www.athlitis.gr*
Το πρώτο κατάστημα στην Ελλάδα, από το 1966.

----------

